# Modifying the Kubota BX2750 Snowblower Part 1



## Junkman

Ever have a tool that you like the way it works, but you just feel that it could be made a little better with some creative engineering?  That is the way I feel about my Kubota BX2750 snowblower.  It will cast the snow as far as I want it to go, but sometimes, it won't cast it _exactly_ where I want it.  For this reason I decided that I was going to change the chute to turn further to the sides almost to the point that it will be able to throw the snow into my face, but not quite.  
To start off I removed the chute and made a paper template of the "gear teeth" on the bottom of the chute.  I noticed that the manufacturer wasn't very precise on how each tooth was cut, so I knew that there was a lot of wiggle room for what I was about to do.  After I had the paper template cut out, I laid it onto the existing teeth so part of the template was also where I needed new teeth cut.  Then I marked the cut outs with a pencil, prick punched them and then drilled the holes.  I then cut out the front portion of the teeth to be with my high speed hand grinder (Northern Tools item).  A little touch up with the file and in less than an hour I was finished.  Tomorrow if it is warm enough to work outside, I will install it to see how well my handy work is.


----------



## Junkman

Did I mention that I had to move out into the cold garage to do the drilling.  Somehow, I don't think that the wife would appreciate my drilling on the Corian Counter.  Tomorrow I will so some additional "fitting" with my hand file to make sure that it works smoothly.  Didn't realize how crude it looks until I looked at these pictures.  One more reason not to work in a cold garage and being in a rush to finish the job.  The heater is on the way.... Junk.....


----------



## Junkman

I finished it today and reassembled the snowblower.  Gave it a test twist and it works great.  Hopefully I will not break another gear because I wasn't watching how far it was turning.  If it breaks again, I will also have a face full of snow, if it weren't for the windshield....


----------



## Junkman

I had to remove the chute open/close mechanism, since the valve wouldn't clear the cab windshield.  That is going to be one more of my next projects.  Relocating the BX22 hydraulic loader valve.... Junk......


----------



## doug0531

I realize this thread is almost three years old, but I want to express my appreciation for your simple solution.  I have a BX2350 and hope soon to have a BX2750 snow thrower.  This modification ought to serve me well.

We live east of Lake Ontario, in lake effect snow country.  Picked up almost three feet of the white stuff over the past three days.
It is quiet now.  Too quiet . . .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

doug,
Welcome to ForumsForums.com.


----------



## floposqui

Many thanks to ur post. I love it.
__________________


----------

